# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با شبکه و وب در VB6 >  تحت شبکه کردن برنامه با بانک اطلاعات Access

## HjSoft

سلام ،چه طور یک برنامه که نوشته ام که تمام شده است را تحت شبکه در بیاورم ؟
به طور مثال چند تا از دوستان گلمون گفته بودند که میشه در یک پوشه ریخت و Share کرد .
یا آدرس Ip سرور رو بدیم !
حالا من تو دوتاش مشکل دارم  ، 1 - چه طور امکان دارد که share کنیم و برنامه جواب بده !
2- چه طور با Ip وصل بشیم .
خیلی ممنون از کمک هاتون

----------


## Felony

> حالا من تو دوتاش مشکل دارم ، 1 - چه طور امکان دارد که share کنیم و برنامه جواب بده !


به برنامت به صورت زیر آدرس بده :
\\ServerName\DriveName$\Adress\FileName.mdb
نیاز به اشتراک گزاری پوشه هم نداره ، البته اگر سیستم های استفاده کننده Admin باشن در غیر این صورت یه پوشه رو به اشتراک بزار و برو داخلش و آدرسش رو از AdressBar بردار و بزار تو برنامت .

در مورد ip هم تو ویژوال بیسیک اطلاعی ندارم .

----------


## HjSoft

servername رو چه طور باید به دست بیارم ؟

----------


## Felony

ServerName نام ( نام شبکه ) سیتمی هست که بانک اطلاعاتی روش قرار داره .

----------


## Felony

مثلا برای وصل شدن به بانکی با نام DB.mdb که در شاخه ی DataBase در درایو D و در سیستمی با نام Server در شبکه وجود داره باید به شکل زیر به برنامتون آدرس بدهید :
\\Server\D$\DataBase\DB.mdb

----------


## ferankyy

دوست عزیز من هرکاری میکنم نمیشه بدون اینکه پوشه بانک اطلاعاتی را به اشتراک بزارم
به اون متصل بشم .

حتما باید به اشتراک بزارم تا بشه متصل شد .
کمک کنید.

----------


## Felony

پس حتما برای اتصال به سیتم سرور مجوزهایی رو ندارید یا نیاز به نام کاربری و کلمه ی عبور دارید که من در این مورد در VB تجربه ندارم .

----------


## ferankyy

ویندوز سرور من Windows Server 2003 هست که برای ورود به اون پسورود میخواد  یعنی میشه به خاطر این باشه ؟؟؟

----------


## HjSoft

برای منم جواب نمیده ! کسی از دوستان برنامه ای در این زمینه نداره ؟

----------


## majjjj

پست 6 اینجا جواب دادمhttp://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...d.php?t=160478
 موفق باشین

----------

